
Ask HN: Is Google mass blocking android devices? - atroll
I usually fix phones&#x2F;tablets and laptops on my free time for people, I have noticed that this last months there has a been a big increase in people that bring me their phones locked because they hace forgotten their last email account used on their phone, its pretty much like icloud, but most of my clients dont even use the google services they only create a random account for downloading apps from the appstore and never use it again.
======
Piskvorrr
Perhaps there's a mass _attack_ against the accounts? The easiest and safest
thing to do is invalidate the password if account compromise is suspected. Not
most convenient, though.

(Full disclosure: I'm not affiliated with Google, just speculating)

